# West Mids new date for brunch next Saturday 12th October.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Now I know this it not my job anymore, but before we have the really dreadfull weather, how about we have a Saturday morning get together at my local pub. They lay on a very nice brunch menu and this is attached to the post. They have a very large car park and it is only 3 miles from J3 of the M5. Between the junction and the pub it is all duel carriageway, so it is very easy to get too.
I will walk to the venue as my toy is now tucked up in the heated garage for the winter, but still have much to talk about TT wise.
Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.
P.S. I thought 10:30am would be good as this will give folks time to get here that are not local.

http://www.harvester.co.uk/thefoxhunthalesowen/brunch/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll come. I'll even give you a lift in the Go Kart for added comedy factor.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Now I know this it not my job anymore, but before we have the really dreadfull weather, how about we have a Saturday morning get together at my local pub. They lay on a very nice brunch menu.


Hello Phill

I desperately need to lose some weight, but this is very appealing - I love my bacon rolls!!! :lol: if I set out about two days before I could probably walk there in time!! :lol: :lol: Keep us posted.

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


PS. Phill, Do you have a grid reference in case I walk, or even better, a postcode in case I bring the TT! 

Viv.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Would have liked to come along to this but unfortunately we have tickets for an event at the NEC on that Saturday.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

If my lad isn't playing football that day i'll pop down for a chat and a bacon roll, chances are he will be though i just haven't seen the fixtures for 5th Oct yet.
If they're playing at home (Cradley Town) and anyone get's to The Foxhunt early, say about 10am, i may still be able to just nip along and say hello as it's only around the corner really.

Warren.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Will try to pop along if possible Phill, although it totally depends how I feel when I wake up. I'm out for my son-in-law's birthday party on the friday night and depends on how good a night I have (if you know what I mean :wink: )


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Phill

I might come along if there are going to be more than 2 of us there...lol.. nothing worse than a weakly attended meet.
from the responses so far, only one TT will turn up anyway. will keep an eye on the thread. :wink: :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Due to the lack of guys on this I am going to cancel it.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I can make Saturday the 12th if it can be re-arranged?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
OK then following a post from PeTTe-N. How about we all go for next Saturday 10.00am brunch at the Foxhunt. Don't say you cannot make it, just say you will be there.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be there :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like another cancellation then Phill, not really much point with just 2 of us? To be fair, I forgot it was ADI  so it looks like everyone is going there instead :-|


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hard work isn't it?


----------



## N77 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any Midlanders fancy heading to Santa Pod in January?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=488802


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Olivea said:


> Hard work isn't it?


I wonder why there is so little enthusiasum in our area?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm up for a meet, but I travel so much and at such short notice I can never guarantee I can be there :?

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am up for a meet too


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Olivea said:
> 
> 
> > Hard work isn't it?
> ...


just who is our area guy/guy'es these days ? is anyone actualy interested in meeting other TT owners around here to chat about their cars etc, anyone interested in haveing an informal meet up now maybein january as now too close to xmas ? 
yes ?.......?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Olivea said:
> ...


Yes 

I'm up in Malvern, but only a quick jaunt down the M5

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

lets sort a date out in jan depending on weather, not expecting hundreds but even 3 or 4 would be ok.
I will look into a central meeting place, 
who would like to come and where are you based, just an informal get together, let me know. I am not taking over the reps job but would like to meet some other TT guys/gals for a chat about our cars ( thats what we like after all)

Allen.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I would like to come to a meet. I live in between Coventry and Birmingham close to the motorways so flexible on location. January is a busy month for me with my other hobby but will come if I can


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm in Malvern, so about 25 mins from m5 junction 4.

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> lets sort a date out in jan depending on weather, not expecting hundreds but even 3 or 4 would be ok.
> I will look into a central meeting place,
> who would like to come and where are you based, just an informal get together, let me know. I am not taking over the reps job but would like to meet some other TT guys/gals for a chat about our cars ( thats what we like after all)
> 
> Allen.


Hi Allen

I'm OK for a run up to the Midlands again in January. Just let me know the venue. What about the Sun again?

Viv.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Count me in guys - I work in West Brom / live in Redditch

Daz

8)


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Cab looks nice mate let me no if you do any local meets im only in wolves


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

yes guys the sun might be okay again, nice car park and decent inside, food if you want. will arrange a date...sunday I guess is the best so who cant do what sundays in Jan ? would like as many as possible..but realise it is january.

Allen


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I can do the 12th or 26th
Where is the Sun?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Jenny H said:


> I can do the 12th or 26th
> Where is the Sun?


12th or 26th good for me as well

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> I can do the 12th or 26th
> Where is the Sun?


Hi Allen

Count me in for the 12th or 26th.

Viv 

PS

Jenny, please use this link for details of The Sun at Halesowen. http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you Viv


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> Count me in guys - I work in West Brom / live in Redditch
> 
> Daz
> 
> 8)


My condolences. I grew up in Redditch.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Weekends are never very good for me but i'll watch this topic for the arranged date and try and pop up if only for half an hour as The Sun only 10 mins up the road from me.
Nice pub, nice food, my wife has lunch there fairly regular and never had a bad meal.

Warren.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in guys - I work in West Brom / live in Redditch
> ...


pugwash, but you now live in lincolnshire  I used to live in Boston 27 years ago, not too bad then, not many "international long term tourists" about at the time unlike now.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah fair point well made.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in guys - I work in West Brom / live in Redditch
> ...


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I can do the 12th or 26th
> ...


Me too 

Daz


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Guys/gals, The Sun is a very nice pub and eatery. However, Sunday afternoon is the worst day you could pick as it is a little too popular with families. The car park is great, but again tends to be full of people movers and 4x4's. The place is fine in the week for an evening get together around 6:00-7:00 as it is so much quieter.
The other snag with the pub and this is unless they have changed it is that you cannot book a table. I arranged a few evening meets there and it was a right pain in the ass to try and grab a few tables together as various people left to try and get us all to sit down at the same time.
Not wanting to pee on ones chips as they say in Brum, but hope the info is of use.

As already said. Why is it so quiet in the West Midlands as there is still a rep, or has the post been vacated again?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Guys/gals, The Sun is a very nice pub and eatery. However, Sunday afternoon is the worst day you could pick as it is a little too popular with families. The car park is great, but again tends to be full of people movers and 4x4's. The place is fine in the week for an evening get together around 6:00-7:00 as it is so much quieter.
> The other snag with the pub and this is unless they have changed it is that you cannot book a table. I arranged a few evening meets there and it was a right pain in the ass to try and grab a few tables together as various people left to try and get us all to sit down at the same time.
> Not wanting to pee on ones chips as they say in Brum, but hope the info is of use.
> ...


I know exactly what you meen mate, the first meeting there was okay, that was a sunday noon meet, but the mid summer meet was a nightmare, nowhere to park together and thousands of families with children about, nothing wrong with kids, but they dont mix with a car meet. But... should be okay mid jan surely ??


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

tell you what guys...let's call it the 12th unless it pisses down..nothing worse! and if it bombs so what, try another date eh ?

now.. lets find out who will come.

Allen.

mk 1 red 225 just repaired after truck ran into it... :twisted:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> tell you what guys...let's call it the 12th unless it pisses down..nothing worse! and if it bombs so what, try another date eh ?
> 
> now.. lets find out who will come.
> 
> ...


I'm in for the 12th 

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Duggy said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > tell you what guys...let's call it the 12th unless it pisses down..nothing worse! and if it bombs so what, try another date eh ?
> ...


cheers John

whats your motor ? any mods etc , wants/desires etc, just smalltalk but nice to have background mate


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Guys/gals, The Sun is a very nice pub and eatery. However, Sunday afternoon is the worst day you could pick as it is a little too popular with families. The car park is great, but again tends to be full of people movers and 4x4's. The place is fine in the week for an evening get together around 6:00-7:00 as it is so much quieter.
> The other snag with the pub and this is unless they have changed it is that you cannot book a table. I arranged a few evening meets there and it was a right pain in the ass to try and grab a few tables together as various people left to try and get us all to sit down at the same time.
> Not wanting to pee on ones chips as they say in Brum, but hope the info is of use.
> ...


what about your local hostely...The Foxhunt ? whats it like these wintery sundays ? BTW what rep ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


Avus 225

Currently 237 bhp with the help of vtda, 3" tip, miltek cat back, sports cats just removed in preparation of 3" dp. Fmic arrived today and 630 injectors in the post and then a trip to Staines on the cards

Lowered on apex springs with spax adjustable dampers, defcons, polybushes, 4 motion rear arb, adjustable tie bars

Obligatory forge big knob, short shift and a liquid gauge

Still a wip, but getting there now 

What have you done with yours Allen?

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> tell you what guys...let's call it the 12th unless it pisses down..nothing worse! and if it bombs so what, try another date eh ?
> 
> now.. lets find out who will come.
> 
> ...


Hi Allen

I'm also OK for the 12th.

Viv.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The 12th is fine with me

Jenny


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Go with the 12th then, but make it 12:30 pm meet up and dine at 12:45pm. This will give you some time before the families tend to arrive. It is a nice pub and the food is very good, but they do a two for one and it is this that makes it so popular. 
I will come along, but I will be in my company van as the toy is tucked up till April 1st.
As for the rep thingy. I did it for almost four years and then handed it over to Steve (bozzy96). But after many months of nothing happening the job went to Olivea. However, it all seems to have gone rather quiet yet again which is a pity as the West Mids area is pretty large.
If this idea kicks off then try to book a table, but as already mentioned I don't think you can.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

12th is cool with me too.

12.30 it is then 

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

ok the12th it is at 12:30, just turn up and see what happens.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

thats some list John, afraid not done a lot since bought it 12 months ago...
refurbed the wheels
wak box
polished charge pipe
too busy fixing stuff on the car....currently door microswitch/ 2nd comfort control unit/ and current collision damage by Tarmac truck (their fault)
leak into the ragtop, and all the usual servicing like haldex cambelt etc.

after that on the list is defcons and rear arb for handling then remap for sure, slowly slowly.   
but always good to talk to people who have had stuff done already, look forward to asking about your handling mods


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

thebluemax said:


> thats some list John, afraid not done a lot since bought it 12 months ago...
> refurbed the wheels
> wak box
> polished charge pipe
> ...


No problem Allen, due to going this route on my first TT, I knew exactly what I wanted to to to this one and I was busy buying before I actually found the car. I tend to build up a collection of parts before having them all fitted at the same time to keep the costs down :wink:

Only thing I will change this year is the 4 motion rear for a set of H&R's, don't get me wrong as it is, it's a good improvement, but I want a bit more :lol:

John


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looks like we may have a few folks interested in this. Maybe a good idea to dump my post and start up the new one.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Looks like we may have a few folks interested in this. Maybe a good idea to dump my post and start up the new one.


Or ask you nicely to change the date in the subject line... Please :-*

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Duggy said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


how do we do that then ?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Hi Allen

Just set up a new post heading it something like: "West Midlands next meet at 12.30 on Sunday, 12th January 2014, at The Sun, Romsley.

Viv.


----------

